# Hello - new here and just got my first ever kitten!!!!



## ASue67 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi! My name is Sue and I am a single mum with 2 boys aged 11 and 9.
My 9 year old has ASD (Autistic) and I have just got a kitten from the RSPCA to help him with empathy and communication.

Milo is 14 weeks old and adorable and is my baby!!!! 
I have never had cats before (grew up with dogs) and we have only had Milo for 2 weeks.............. he is spoilt rotten already and it feels like he has always been here!!

Will probably come on here for lots of advise as having a cat is new to me and I worry about making sure I am looking after him ok!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome, handsome boy you have there


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome

Cute kitten

And its always nice to see another Brit


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome! Milo is a very cute kitty.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the cutie! Congrats


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Milo is a gorgeous little boy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No wonder he won your heart! He's such a beautiful cat. (MINE, MINE, MINE!)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitten


----------



## ASue67 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies and welcomes!!!!! Just hope I am doing everything ok with the photo sizes on here!


----------

